# Crazy Teenager Cockapoo!



## soda (Sep 15, 2012)

So my boy has reached 10 months this March and he has gone nuts! He's chewing on everything and has unlimited energy! I suppose this is to be expected since he's 10 months, but I'm wondering if you guys had any tips on curbing his energy, and engaging his mind? 

He's pretty smart, and loves to learn tricks, but I'm not sure what I can do so he can get all of his energy out. To add to that point, it is Spring time here, and the snow is melting fast; we had gone out for an off leash walk (a good hour or so, meeting other dogs) and I had spend at least two hours giving him a bath and trying to get out all the leaves/seeds stuck in his fur! I'm not quite sure what to do now, for the next couple weeks. My family and I were thinking of putting him in Doggy daycare for a bit? Would this help? 

Any tips would be much appreciated :3

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know there are a few on here who use doggy day care and the dogs love it, think I would send my boy occasionally if finances permitted. Just a thought, could he be overtired? Dudley is on the go and chews a lot, especially in the evenings, sometimes I shut him in his crate for about 20 minutes, then when I let him out he comes out and flops on the floor by us for the rest of the evening. If its not that and you feel you are walking and training him as much as you can then maybe doggy daycare would be a good option.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Doggy day care for sure would help, as well as possibly increasing his walks. how much is he walked right now?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola is definitely being a bit more of a rebel just now (10.5 months)! She has selective hearing unless I have treats in my hand and has just been pushing her boundaries a little. She isn't too bad but up until now her recall has been amazing and she didn't really get up to mischief. I found her standing in the middle of the kitchen table last week enjoying some leftover toast! She would never have dreamt of doing that before. She looked so sheepish when I walked in and slinked off to her bed before I even opened my mouth to tell her off!! Let's hope it passes soon ... Between that and the matts, I don't think much of the teenage phase 😉


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What are you feeding him as diet can be one of the mane problems with a hyper dog. It's funny in the uk talking to owners with a bouncy dog 8 times out for 10 they are bakers which is like smarties for kids. 

Check the ingredients on you dogs food, additives, food coverings and preservatives are all things that can affect a dog and make them have more energy than they should. 


Also check treats that he is getting.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I find mine are better with two half hour walks than one hour one. its easy for me as I live right next to a park and very close to woods. Mine are very active and lively and need plenty exercise or they become naughty. They never get over tired!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola gets loads of exercise and is fed barking heads but to be fair her problem isn't too much energy, it is just a new found rebelliousness 😄


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky is in day care and loves it. Part of her day at daycare is a 1.5 hour off lead walk in a 'pack' so lots of running around. We do still walk her for 30-45 mins at night either off lead in the park or on lead around local streets. At the weekends she has 3 hours walk a day spilt over 2 walks. I don't know if is because she is well occupied/exercised but she has never chewed anything she isn't meant to (except my slippers..that is just a dog thing and I figure she can't help herself!)

I would say more exercise and/or day care is your answer


----------



## soda (Sep 15, 2012)

Soda gets about an hour walk every afternoon, at the off leash park where there's usually lots of dogs and he does get the opportunity to play with other dogs 

He's on a lead right now, around the house, and for now that keeps him from stealing socks and stuff, but he's still quite high energy.

His diet is the Nutro Natural Puppy Food, I think it's Lamb & Rice! It was our second choice after Orijen (since it's more affordable).

I will definitely will try putting him in his kennel for a few minutes and see what his energy level is like afterwards~ and I'll let you all know! 

And I am for sure going to look into doggy daycare with my family  Thanks for all the advice! <3


----------

